# Caption the Signature Above You!



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

The classic, how can we live without the classics?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, how would this even work?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

I am Water

FEAR ME (Like that)


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*Pokemon start singing*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

Wings


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Whee! SOL


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

DRAMATIC CHIPMUNK AND FRIENDS


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm an UMBREON! RAWR


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*gasp* Really?!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

i was created by DOC SCRATCH! FEAR ME!


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2011)

ಠ _ಠ is not amused.

By the charizard.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

PURPLE! YEAH! MAN! PURPLE!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a Charizard. I am so badass. Bow down to me or die.


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*blink blink*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

*epic Absol dodge*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you mean less than one?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

IMMA FRIGGN CHARIZARD


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

Rainbow Dash, use Tail Whip!

*IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE*

...what.


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

THESE AREN'T NOODLES! THESE ARE WORMS!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

(Signature, my dear.)

BUTTAFURAI WINGSU POWAH!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

RAWR! I'M BURNING!


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

Words
words
WORDS


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, to get a piece of your heart, I will have to sacrifice you.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

*watches south park*

The gopher....It's EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

Pikachu's Jukebox: NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Cool! Can I touch the tiger too?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

Light up lizards!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

My name is Cinnamon. I was created by Silver, and I was the leading cause for the nuclear explosion.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Singing Eggs!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

IMMAFIRINMABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a burning skull-thing. Hi.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, we're Luxcario's parents and the Reuniclus are keeping us together. Argh, how did that animated animal get here?!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Smileys, symbol, stuff, awards - what more could you want?


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2011)

Your sprite shop is very offensive! It doesn't fit _all_ my needs?!


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty light...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

REDONKULOUS? Well I'm LOWDAKRUSS TO DA MAXXXXX. (The extra x's mean extreme.)


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

The talking metal head smirks.
_"Six billion souls? I can judge six billion souls faster that you can take a piss,old man."_


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

BLELEBLELEBLELEBLELEBLE


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2011)

The flying skull said it; at some point you have to Cross The Line Twice.


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

SNEAK ATTACK!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

COWS
THE ONLY PLACE MILK COMES FROM​


----------



## Mai (Oct 31, 2011)

*Shades... on top of shades*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

*SHINK*
*THONKTHONKTHONK*
*STRUGGLES*


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 31, 2011)

♫ Blue and Psychic ♫
♫ Blue and Psychic ♫
♫ Blue and Psychic ♫
(to the tune of Black and Yellow)


----------



## hyphen (Oct 31, 2011)

The Ingredients for Life.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 31, 2011)

Stalker alert!


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 31, 2011)

Speaking of souls, this sig will eat yours.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 31, 2011)

And now I'm hungry. I'M HUNGRY.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 31, 2011)

No, this is horrible! Save me! RAWRRRRRR!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the sv_01 show, bringing you everything in one extremely scrolly sig. Enjoy the scrolliness!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2011)

A first, i am Human Luna. Now, i became Human Celestia.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 1, 2011)

What kind of Pokemon am I? WHAT KIND OF POKEMON AM I?! IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT KIND OF POKEMON I AM!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

BWAGH. I AM HERE TO GIVE YOU QUOTES AND RANDOM STUFF. AND DEATH.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 1, 2011)

Luxray, Lucario, GUARD MY PERSONALITY.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

Save me! I don't want to judge souls anymore!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Coming up next on the sv_01 show, SMILIES!!!!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

I still don't believe you when you say unicorns feed on human hair!

(I wondered what happened to this game!)


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Rawr, dragons


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe in unicorns, therefore I am not insane!!!


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2011)

This has been the 31st generation since those two started fighting.

They started fighting over whether "copy and paste this into your signature" was a good thing.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 4, 2011)

You. Took. The last. PIZZAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Squeak!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

WAHAHAHHAHAHAHDRAGONS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm laughing, but should I be...


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, dragons are awesome.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Simple quotes about a low level dragonite turned into porn, courtesy of good `ol ls99.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 5, 2011)

Whargarble to you too.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

WHARAGHAHa


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 5, 2011)

There is no good and evil. There is only peanut butter, and stuff that doesn't involve it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

What are you on about? I am very patient, NOW HURRY UP AND GET A MOVE ON YOU SLOWPOKE!!!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, yes, more dragons. Fwee.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a Magikarp and I make great soup. Vote for me!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm patient. Now look at these words!


----------



## Zexion (Nov 7, 2011)

My hand shall always aim fire into nowhere.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

I ish grass type cubone somehow!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wynaut is my answer to everything. Curse Encore!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh? We now have on the sv_01 show...A CAT!!!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

What the...Dragon-y flygon?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 7, 2011)

Put this in your post if you play too many Caption games!


----------



## Zexion (Nov 7, 2011)

I is skull that is too bad to be wrong


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

Yet the discovery of Krazoa's Neko nature brought amusement for certain people who like (teasing) cats!


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 24, 2011)

WE ARE DRAGONS AND WE ARE AWESOME. AGREE OR DIE.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

At least it's not as bad as Binky Boy...


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 24, 2011)

Read the text.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2011)

I want you to level up this Fire Red and I'm afraid of the fish. Water is good against Fire, after all.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 24, 2011)

The sv_01 Show is currently not available. We bring you....*drum roll* THE WORLD OF SCROLLINESS!


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2011)

I am quoting things and they make no sense to frost dragons.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

HETALIA HETALIA I'M A PIKACHU


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2011)

It's not over till the fish jumps.

Lol spunky you rock


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm an ice dragon and I came to tell you that you have no baking skills.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

I'M A VERY PATIENT PERSON, SO STOP USING BIBAREL AS A HM SLAVE!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ice dragon: Hey, look what I found!
Fire dragon: I hate social experiments!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 13, 2011)

Stuff. Lolzorz.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

Chibi Little Man ver 2.0! YAY!!!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 19, 2011)

White Night Dragon:Woah, what is that?
Red Eyes Black Dragon:It looks deadly. I'm going to kill it.
WND:Don't you think that's a little hasty?
REBD:*Hyper Beam*Too late.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 19, 2011)

SO MANY ADOPTABLES AUGH


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 19, 2011)

BOOM


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 22, 2011)

How mad is it, that when I looked up clutter the other day I saw a picture of Frostagin's signature?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Its Reshiram and Zekrom lol


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Two forums I like and enjoy a lot :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

look a gif! and a pikachu and korrina and hawlucha and clefairy ahh that's a lot of stuff.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Her Pokemon typing would be perfect for a magical girl <3

Namely one from the Pretty Cure franchise. Glittery but they also do lots of punches and kicks lol :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Two awesome forums!


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

We both each have over 1,000 posts on the forums linked in her sig.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

His forum has cool pokemon polls made by me on it :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Her forum has lots of fun games on it.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

The Korrina forum is owned by a powerful Magical Girl who's too much of a lady to belch the alphabet, but still enjoys talking about the idea anyways cos its silly and a little bit tough :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Above the links to those forums is a blingee she made.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

The two forums in his signature do not have anything to do with my 'belching the alphabet' meme :P


----------

